# Indian Ice



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Any reports from Indian? How is the ice thickness?

TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

She’s dirty n’ thicc.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

If I come that where is good place to get on in the stay at the campground and get on from there would like to try the ice this year


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Philfish360 said:


> If I come that where is good place to get on in the stay at the campground and get on from there would like to try the ice this year


I mean when it’s this cold you can get on the ice from anywhere without a problem. Sometimes docks and sea walls are the first to melt so be careful around them. Other than that the campgrounds are all public so i would just pick a spot that looks pretty and camp it out.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody gonna be out tomorrow, heading that way. Gonna try North Fork area first. Not sure of much hole hopping as it will be chilly willie again. Any body out I will be in the camo pop up with the heater blaring. Good luck all

Linebacker43


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Whereas a good place to fish out there


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Philfish360 said:


> Whereas a good place to fish out there


Look for a crowd of shanty’s and trucks and most of the time that’s a good starting spot.


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Are you still able to park around Long Island? Heard of guys getting towed this year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Birdhntr said:


> Are you still able to park around Long Island? Heard of guys getting towed this year...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Park on the side of the road and NOT in the turn around that looks like a parking lot. No Trespassing signs everywhere


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

On it last night, 8", 56 gills, 12 crappie, 3 perch, 25 saugeye kept 5 legal fish!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

You must have found the glory hole!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

1more said:


> You must have found the glory hole!


Not the term I would use but... yeah pretty much. LOL


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Wonder how the ice will hold with this warm weather?


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

With the temps in the high 50s the next two days, plus they are calling for heavy rainfall in the area, I think the ice is going to deteriorate really fast. And with all the runoff, the ice that is left will probably be too dangerous to get on.


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

Just got off a plane from Florida what's the word on the ice can I get on it tomorrow or no? thanks in advance


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

james. said:


> Just got off a plane from Florida what's the word on the ice can I get on it tomorrow or no? thanks in advance


I’ve heard some distant reports saying the ice is shot so doubt you can get on it


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Yesterday ice was ranged 4 to 6”. Sitting on clear 6” now. Just watch the areas of flow. Some open water out there so stay clear of all the bridges and tight water highways. But the ice is fine outside those areas.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

below freezing temps for Russel's Point the next 4 days, any chance?


----------

